# Best Music



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Since we got a post about the worst musical artists, how about some of the best or your favorite













































Im gonna try to get with Alicia Keys If I ever make it in the music biz... lol


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude, hating stuff is a lot cooler than liking stuff. Especially when it comes to music because all musicians pretend to hate themselves and write about how miserable their life is.

Who are the three guys with caps on? Al Green's Greatest Hits was in my top 10 favorite albums ever that I submitted to this magazine which ended up being published.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

"The Last Rock 'n Roll Band" as dubbed by Relix magazine










For you SoulBro, Jay-Z jamming with Phish










More pics to come.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

yeah I forgot about Jay & Phish, and actually Jay did an album with Linkin Park as well. This all goes to show Jay's greatness & respect throughout the music industry & entertainment world.

heres some more greatness



























Soul Brotha Number 1, Pete Rock




































R.I.P. BIG L


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the beatles
the who
the jam
jimi hendrix
nick drake
bob dylan
the small faces
the clash
cream
the stooges
t-rex
david bowie


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

SOMETHING FOR THE LADIES.....MY FAVOURITE ARTIST ROBBIE WILLIAMS


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

^ tell ya man Robbie to put his shirt back on

he aint big


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alicia can't be gay! and if she is, i will make her straight haha

but na, i really don't think she is because i saw an interview with her and she was talking about an old boyfriend.

I mean if shes bisexual thats cool, and normally i wouldn't care if a female or anyone for that matter was gay, but not my future wife ALICIA KEYS!! haha, talk about delusional thinking

actually theres a pornstar that looks almost like her as well, maybe its really Alicia??? haha, i hope not


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Phish has played with everybody. Most people can't even name one Phish song but they really have played with tons of people: Jay-Z, Kid Rock, Carlos Santana, B.B. King, pretty much every guy from The Dave Matthews Band and The Grateful Dead on some occasion, Wynnona Judd, Reba McEntire, Allison Krauss, Bela Fleck, Les Claypool, Noel Redding (Jimi Hendrix's bassist)...and the list goes on.

Getting pics takes too long so I'll just write 'em down.

Pink Floyd
Bob Dylan
Beatles
Zeppelin
Radiohead
Coldplay
Pavement
Pearl Jam
Wilco
Curtis Mayfield
Al Green
Van Morrison
Genesis (only with Peter Gabriel)
Aimee Mann
Willie Nelson
Phish
The Who
The Thrills
Talking Heads
Jimi Hendrix

and many more...


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

The truth is...Alicia is into white guys. That's what the oracle told me. Sorry, SoulBro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

gimpy, umm i am white, hahaha

ive made that known about 200,000000000 times

and I got my name from this song by PETE ROCK called SOUL BROTHA NUMBER 1

i hope that you won't share in the ignorance of many others by saying " your a ******" or " you just wanna be black, blah blah blah". The only place ive ever heard such things was on the internet, in the real world, everything's cool.

im just one of those whiteboys with soul haha

speaking of white boys with soul, allow me to take this time to give props to SOME of the many unrecognized white rappers and producers out there, who automatically get thrown into the " eminem pile" simply because they are white.









Copywrite









EL-P

















RJD2









Aesop Rock









Beastie Boys









Ill Bill of Non Phixion









3rd Bass ( old school rappers who dissed Vanilla Ice many times)









Slug of the very popular Atmosphere









7L & Esoteric

and from my very own homestate



























As far as women, ive ALWAYS had a thing for exotic woman, spanish, asian, black, & mixed women as well.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

by the way Wendy, i refuse to believe that Alicia Keys is really gay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

I can personally vouch for the fact that Alicia Keys in not gay. Maybe bi, but definitely not gay.

Also, am I the only one noticing the trend that "Best Music" includes soooo many artists from my generation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

--


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Gimpy and JC, your lists are quality...gimpy, not sure how you can rate a boring band like coldplay when you dig stuff like Pavement....strange.

Here's Mine

Beck
The Beatles
David Bowie
Bob Dylan
The Byrds
Leonard Cohen
John Cale
Gene Clark
Lou Reed (and Velvet Underground)
The Pixies
The Flaming Lips
Sonic Youth
Neil Young
Crosby, Stills and Nash
REM
Brian Wilson & The Beach Boys
Super Furry Animals
Gorky's Zygotic Mynci
Johnny Cash
Bert Jansch
Nick Drake
Radiohead
Mercury Rev
Pavement
Sebadoh
Bob Mould/Husker Du
Grandaddy
Nick Cave

My heroes....










beck










Thurston Moore (Sonic Youth)










Neil Young

g


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

facts are keys puts out a heavy butch vibe. just check out her live performances youll see what i mean. i think 50 cent puts out less testosterone on stage. but she says shes not gay, and that shes in a long term relationship with a dude. but who knows. 
if she is gay, i dont think she will come out of the closet any time soon. if she does shell have alot of very unhappy male fans, and im sure her and her record company dont want to see all that money going out the window, especially since she still hasnt reached her peak. i also find it kinda lame that they have to use camera tricks and clever editing in her videos to tone down her masculinity. if they want her to look more girly than they should hire someone to teach her. i guess it would be someone whos a master in the opposite of the birdcage syndrome?? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

man you guys got it twisted straight up

Its not that Alicia is acting " manly" its that shes acting HOOD. Alicia is a hood chick with class. Thats why she acts like that. I know lots of girls like that. You think ALICIA has some " manly qualities" or whatever your speaking of, you should meet my friends Baby Mom's. That chick is straight rugged. She will beat the shit out of a dude, never mind a girl, but shes not gay.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

possibly. but ive seen hoodrats with less androgeny. whatever no need to get offended sb. im sure shes not gay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

A little bit extensive, but I couldn't resist.

Jonny Greenwood










Thom Yorke










Elliott Smith










Samuel Beam (Iron & Wine)










Richard D. James (Aphex Twin)










Vincent Gallo










Jason Pierce (Spiritualized) I had the pleasure of drinking a beer with him










Michael Sandison and Marcus Eoin (Boards of Canada)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

sleeping what does androgeny mean??


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

nevermind, but actually ANDROGENY isn't a word.

i don't see how Alicia is manly??? Her cd came with a DVD & i watched that, and she didn't come accross manly at all.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i wonder if i'm gay sometimes...

oh apparently henry rollins is gay. could be old news...but man...if henry rollins is gay...that means that hell, anybody could be gay. i mean come on...he seemed so...ungay?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

Radiohead

Pink Floyd

The Clash

REM

The smashing pumpkins

The police

Nick Cave and the bad seeds

Dream theater

Portishead

The rolling stones

Porcupine tree


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

Person3, in my eyes you are (were?) the Postergirl for Heterosexual Women. What happened? lol
Good that you are able to say that btw.

Henry Rollins? I didnt know but agree with your statement that if HE is gay, ANYbody could be.lol


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok i know for a fact hes not gay. just because he isnt a homophobe, does not make him gay, and if he was, theres no way we wouldnt know it. henry is one of the most outspoken public figures out there, and hes not shy about his private life. i have an article where he gives some pretty graphic details about his sex life, and it was all about vagina, vagina, and more vagina. make no mistake the man likes his poon. but besides that, henry is an awesome guy. i wish more celebrities had his raw energy and passion.

heres a snippet from an online article:

*Because Henry isn't in the public eye much and isn't married, engaged or in a long-term relationship, people began suggesting things.

"Last year, I was accused of being gay," Rollins began, to much laughter from the crowd. "People started calling me: 'Henry, I don't care - I've known you for a long time, and, um, you're not gay, are you?' At first I'd go, 'No. If I was, I'd tell you. I don't give a fuck who puts what where.' So when the rumors got bigger, I decided to have some fun with it. People call, 'Henry, are you gay?' And I'd say, 'What do you mean? Gay, like, happy?'

"'No, you know, you don't like guys, do you?'

"I'd go, 'Well, I like you. You're my friend, right?'

'Yeah, but Henry - are you a homosexual?'

'Gee, I don't know. Do you want me to be?'

"I was just trying to see how much homophobia I could get out of these guys. 'Relax, I'm not a leper. I can still be friends with you. I like chicks.'" *
























ohhhhhhhhhhhh henry!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

GavinD, my list was in no particular order. I must admit I am a sucker for some good "sensitive rock" every once in a while. I think Coldplay is awesome. I generally don't like many mainstream bands but I think they are excellent songwriters (lyrics leave something to be desired). They are simple, well-edited, and catchy. I've noticed a lot of Brits have an outright hatred for Coldplay. Don't know what it is. Maybe why I hate John Mayer.

Forgot Neil Young and the Flaming Lips.

Alicia Keys is a musician. She can be whatever she wants to be and it is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

i like Coldplay, whats their best album??

& na Alicia gotta be straight lol


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Speaking of Henry Rollins, has anybody heard his duet with William Shatner on Shatner's new album 'Has Been'? It's tremendous...it basically consists of Shatner and Rollins shouting about things they dislike and saying 'I cant get behind that!'

Seriously, this album is quality....if you like to be scared, confused, amused all at the same time, this is a cracker. Best moment is the track 'You'll have time', a nice uplifting gospel number where Shatner yells the refrain 'you're all gonna die!!' over and over again. Also good is his rendition of Pulp's 'Common People'...not to be missed!










g


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

A GROUP I GREW UP LISTENING TO[MY MUM WAS A BIG FAN] IT RUBBED OFF ON ME.....


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I like all music but I love METAL.

Some of my favourites:
---------------------------------------------
*In Flames* 
http://www.inflames.com









*MESSUGGAH*
http://www.meshuggah.net/

















*PANTERA* (Broken Up)
http://www.pantera.com/
















RIP DIMEBAG (shot dead Dec 10th 2004) http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/12/10/nightc ... index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

sounds like William Shatner has lost his mind


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm a BIG Weird Al fan. I've been listening to him since I can remember, know almost all his songs, and for my 22nd birthday, my husband bought me concert tickets. The best concert I ever went to. (I know, I'm weird :wink: )


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

These are my faviote musical artists, who I listen to on a regular basis










The Smiths










Kraftwerk










Interpol










Joy division










Mogwai










Aphex Twin










Tool

and










A perfect circle

and finally










Autechre


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I like Anita Baker too. 8) 
Also Public Enemy (Fight The Power).


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBro, Coldplay only has two studio albums, Parachutes and A Rush of Blood to the Head. Both are great, but I like the latter better. It's more mainstream but the songs have more hooks and are more refined.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Trey Anastasio of Phish- the most innovative guitarist and songwriter in a long time










Have any of you Canadians heard of a guy called Chris Warren? I think he is from Toronto. i fortunately stumbled across his CD while doing indie music reviews for a magazine and I was blown away. Sounds like a perfect mix between Simon and Garfunkel and '66-67 Beatles. Check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

the latter means the second one right??


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

yep- Rush of Blood to the Head, might as well get 'em both


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> Trey Anastasio of Phish- the most innovative guitarist and songwriter in a long time


 :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I saw Interpol and Mogwai live and i'd have to say, they are numbers 2 and 3 behind Beta Band for best live act i've seen. Falling Free, i'm a big fan of everyone of the bands you listed. I just got warmed up to Interpol Antics, and its one of my current faves.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> I saw Interpol and Mogwai live and i'd have to say, they are numbers 2 and 3 behind Beta Band for best live act i've seen.


I could have seen interpol live 2 years ago at leeds but I went and saw 'placebo' instead cos I didn't want to see them by my self , oh how I kicked by self later on.



> I just got warmed up to Interpol Antics, and its one of my current faves.


It took me a while to like antics as much as TOTBL and im still not sure which one I prefer of the two, I still think they have produced a good album anyway and my fave tracks are take you on a cruise, Slow hands,Narc and Not even jail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

These are some good recent albums i've bought (downloaded)




























Max Richter - The Blue Notebooks - He makes some great modern classical/ambient compositions










Yes, i do like the new Beastie Boys album










Menomena - I am the Fun Blame Monster










The entire Brian Eno collection










Amon Tobin - Bricolage


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Amon Tobin - Bricolage


Amon is quite good. I've seen him in concert several times and had 5-10 minute chat with him. He seemed quite down to earth and very kind to his fans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Hes an amazing artist; grew up in Brazil and went to the abstract electronic Mecca England to create some of the greatest electronic music ever. I love the way he blends jazz and drum and bass, although he doesn't do it all the time.

I would love to meet him. I've only got a short list of musicians i've met: Jason Pierce, Neil Young and 
CHROMEOOOO ->


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Is Bricolage the only CD you've heard?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

GavinD said:


> Speaking of Henry Rollins, has anybody heard his duet with William Shatner on Shatner's new album 'Has Been'? It's tremendous...it basically consists of Shatner and Rollins shouting about things they dislike and saying 'I cant get behind that!'
> 
> Seriously, this album is quality....if you like to be scared, confused, amused all at the same time, this is a cracker. Best moment is the track 'You'll have time', a nice uplifting gospel number where Shatner yells the refrain 'you're all gonna die!!' over and over again. Also good is his rendition of Pulp's 'Common People'...not to be missed!
> 
> ...


gotta admit this album is class...this song reminds me of a 90 year old jim morrisson,maybe it could even be the signature tune for dpself help

Artist: William Shatner
Album: Has Been
Year: 2004
Title: You'll Have Time

(William Shatner/Ben Folds)

Live life 
Live life like you're gonna die 
Becasue you're gonna 
I hate to be the bearer of bad news 
But you're gonna die

Maybe not today or even next year 
But before you know it you'll be sayingTesti Canzoni 
"Is this all there was? 
What was all the fuss? 
Why did I bother?"

Now, maybe you won't suffer maybe it's quick 
But you'll have time to think 
Why did I waste it? 
Why didn't I taste it? 
You'll have time 
Because you're gonna die.

Yes it's gonna happen because it's happened to a lot of people I know 
My mother, my father, my loves 
The president, the kings and the pope 
They all had hope

And they muttered just before they went 
Maybe, I won't let go 
Live life like you're gonna die 
Because you are

Maybe you won't suffer maybe it's quick 
But you'll have time to think 
Why did I waste it? 
Why didn't I taste it? 
You'll have time 
'Cause you're gonna die

I tell you who else left us 
Passed on down to heaven no longer with us 
Johnny Cash, JFK, that guy in the Stones 
Lou Gehrig, Einstein, and Joey Ramone 
Have I convinced you? 
Do you read my lips? 
This may come as news but it's time 
You're gonna die 
You're gonna die

By the time you hear this I may well be dead 
And you my friend might be next 
'Cause we're all gonna die

Yeah, oh maybe you won't suffer and maybe it's quick 
But you'll have time to think 
Why did I waste it? 
Why didn't I taste it? 
You'll have time 
You'll have time cause you're gonna die 
Yes, you're gonna die 
You're gonna die, I tell you 
You're gonna die 
You are gonna die

'Cause maybe you won't suffer maybe it's quick 
But you have time to think 
Why did I waste it? 
Why didn't I taste it? 
You'll have time 'cause you're gonna die

Live Life 
Life life like you're gonna die 
Because you're going to 
Oh yes 
I hate to be the beater of bad news 
But you're gonna die

Maybe not today or even next year 
But before you know it you'll be saying 
"Is this all there was? 
What was all the fuss? 
Why did I bother? 
Why did I waste it? 
Why didn't I taste it?" 
You'll have time, baby 
You'll have time 
'Cause you're gonna die 
You are gonna die 
Oh yeah


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

OMGOMGMOOGMG~!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111

(I think I'll introduce myself later, first things first)
I just had to say that I find it amazing how similar my taste in music is compared to many of you. Especially when comparing it to everyone I know IRL (noone I know even knows my favorite artists).. You people know/like Godspeed! (I saw A Silver Mt. Zion live last year in a small venue, most intense concert of my life).

Enough of this ranting, here's a link to get an idea of my taste in music: http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/parad0x_-/
Are there more of you on audioscrobbler? Might be an idea to start a DPC group there .
BTW, if anyone's interested in exchanging music through SoulSeek or FTP let me know.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I never got to reply to this....so:

Some of my favorites, that Soul Brotha hasn't already mentioned, include:

Twista









Devin the Dude









Paul Wall and Chamillionaire









Brother Ali









JR Writer


----------

